# Handgun carry while fishing



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I originally posted this in the target shooting forum. 

I was wondering about carrying a pistol while fishing in areas where bears are found. My question is can I carry a handgun either in a holster in plain view or in a backpack? Do I need a hunting license if all hunting seasons are closed? 

The FAQ (below) answers the backpack/holster question. Backpack required CCW, holster in plain view does not. 

Boehr, can you please answer the question if there are any hunting regulations concerns if I am am carrying a handgun in a wildlife area, but no hunting seasons are open? Thanks. 





Rupestris helped by finding the following: I found the following on the State Police CCW FAQ page:

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Do I need a concealed pistol permit to carry my pistols while walking through the woods near my cabin in Michigan? If not, are there any restrictions on how or where the gun is carried?
MCL28.422 No license is needed to carry a pistol as long as it is exposed. However, should a person cover the pistol during inclement weather with a jacket or coat or get into a vehicle, the pistol would be concealed, and the carrier would place himself in jeopardy unless he possessed a concealed pistol permit. Per Attorney Generals opinion #3158 dated February 14, 1945, a holster, in plain view, is not considered concealed. Department of Natural Resources regulations require a person to have a valid Michigan hunting license if in an area inhabited by wildlife.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

There is always some type of animal that may be hunted year around, red squirrels, skunk, etc., to name a couple. Without a CCW, any time you are in an area frequented by any wild game you must have a small game license.

If you have a CCW (CLP) then you would not need a license if you are just carrying.

If you are shooting at a wild animal you must have at least a small game license and if you were carrying it concealed and occasionally shooting at an animal you would have to have both, a license and a CCW.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Boehr, 

Thanks alot! Your answers are clear, I appreciate your help.


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

If you are carrying under the hunting premise, wouldn't you also be required to have the minimum amount of hunter-orange???

Mark


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

No, hunter orange is only required August 15 thru April 30. So if you were back-backing from May 1 thru August 14, no orange is required as stated in the hunting guide.


----------



## greydog2000 (Dec 7, 2002)

I don't mean to beat this issue to death BUT I have one other question:

Let's say I am running my bird dog to train before season on state land. Am I legal to carry my handgun concealed if I have a CCW?

I can't find anything in the CCW statute that precludes me from doing this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Illegal. The CCW Statue addresses firearm laws and not laws that deal with hunting.

Sec. 14.5. (7) It shall be unlawful for a person to possess a firearm other than a shotgun, pistol, or revolver or ammunition other than blank cartridges, while engaged in training dogs unless specifically authorized in writing by the director or by an authorized representative of the director.


----------

